# We're off to France May 15 yipee



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Going to Dunkirk first cos return is only £54 with CC, then a gentle drive down to Limoges, "not motorways"
We've been motorhomers for 6 years now and have never stayed in France, we always go to Germany, Austria etc.
Question... :roll: as I'm keen on WW2 sites, can anybody advise if there are any hints on routes and stops.
No rush we're going for two months  so on leaving Limoges with a heading towards Italy I hope to cross the very high new bridge.

I just can't wait....  

Keith..


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I expect Oradour Sur Glane is on your itinerary? Not far from Limoges.

It's a little staged now but still worth a visit.


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Beat Ya, we go on the 5th of May
Beat Ya, free with Tesco
:lol: :wink: 
Exact opposite to you, weve always done France, and this time, Belgium, Germany, Austria. (well thats the plan :? )

Youl love France, Normandy is great area :wink:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The Llimoges area is lovely,just look at your atlas ,you will see loads of blue spots ,they represent water.Head towards them,you will not be disappointed.
We retire in July "school hols " .So planning to head off to France for a few weeks.Have to be back for 1st week Sept for wedding
:x :x :x .Then back to France and hopefully Spain and Portugal for a few months.
Then hopefully attend some of rallies on here.

Les


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This site covers most of Normandy.

http://www.atlantikwall.org.uk/

Ray.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Lac Vassiviere http://www.lelacdevassiviere.com is beautiful, especially in May, not too busy.... infact Limousin as a whole awesome 
Enjoy your visit,


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We depart from these shores on 11th May.
Only thing set in stone on the itinerary is the Brass Band Festival in Amboise. 

Then we follow the weather forcast. 
Probably South till we get to the bottom, then left along to Provence then left again up to the Tarn (to cross that bridge again) followed by a few left and rights finally North to Calais for June 30th and home.

As you can see we really do organise our trips.

Back again in September for Switzerland.

Steve


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

You could try Le Blockhaus d'Eperlecques. Great museum in the woods not far from where you land. The Germans launched the V1's and 2's from here. Incredible seeing the bomb damage from allied air raids. Takes about an hour or so to do the walk round with audio stops on the way. 9 euros admission. Well worthwhile - If you like that sort of thing :wink:


----------



## bigles (May 26, 2008)

We're off on May 3rd and returning mid September. £10 return on the Eurotunnel with out Tesco vouchers. Travelling down the east side of France, through the Jura and Burgundy, down through Provence, across to the Pyrenees and up the west side of France. Can't wait! the longest we've ever done before was 3 weeks.

Regarding the WWII sites, head for Caen and then anything along the coast west of there and you will see the war graves, various museums in Bayeux and Arromanches, plus of course the Mulberry harbour (what's left of it) at Arromanches. Further west there are many German concrete bunkers and gun emplacements. A visit to the local Tourist Office once you are in the area will give you plenty ideas.

It's worth doing, and quite a humbling experience.


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

CliffyP said:


> Beat Ya, we go on the 5th of May
> Beat Ya, free with Tesco
> :lol: :wink:
> Exact opposite to you, weve always done France, and this time, Belgium, Germany, Austria. (well thats the plan :? )
> ...


You've been beaten too, we go on the 2nd May, we are also going to Germany [Bavaria] but to visit our son, then head south somewhere yet to be decided.
Also free with tesco's.

Ron


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

If you find the Blockhaus interesting (remembering the slave labourers killed are still under there somewhere). Move on to La Cupola in St Omer. This was to be the control centre for V2 operation.

The Blockhaus is a short walk from La Gandspette campsite.

Then you could move a few klicks further afield and visit Azincour where our Henry trounced the French. Very interesting factual museum


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

CliffyP said:


> Beat Ya, we go on the 5th of May
> Beat Ya, free with Tesco
> :lol: :wink:
> Exact opposite to you, weve always done France, and this time, Belgium, Germany, Austria. (well thats the plan :? )
> ...


You've been beaten too, we go on the 2nd May, we are also going to Germany [Bavaria] but to visit our son, then head south somewhere yet to be decided.
Also free with tesco's.

Ron


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

You have all been beaten , we are off Tuesday April 19th, heading landbridge through Fishguard and then Dover Calais, can't wait to get to La belle.

Two weeks of bliss

Raymond


----------



## Manxmaid (May 17, 2005)

We are off on 21st April with the help of Tesco . Down through Netherlands (not found an aire yet), Belgium and then touring France via Central Massif down as far as Lot et Garonne where we have friends with land and a ehu  Just need some sunshine and all will be well.


----------

